# Mini Lathe carriage. Purpose of grub screws???



## bullpeters (Sep 13, 2013)

My first post...
I am puzzled as to the purpose of the two grub screws on the spindle end of the carriage, on my Sieg sc2 lathe. They are one at the back, one at the front, almost above the gib locking bolts, spindle end. They look like where I would put auto oilers, or mount a carriage lock. I googled etc and came up with nothing. Any thoughts?..
Mick


----------



## bullpeters (Sep 13, 2013)

Forum manager! Figured it out. Fixed steady! Please remove this post. Please


----------

